# Yiff! The Furry Musical



## pitonpeludo (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, so I'm browsing the internet randomly, and I come upon _Yiff! The Furry Musical_. This seems quite creative in a sense, but I might be overlooking the overall effect this has on the fandom with an approval of everything furry. Care to give your insight?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 19, 2007)

I've heard about this. There is an abridged showcase concert version of the musical on Youtube.  I watched it recently, and I got to say that it was pretty interesting.  There were a few parts that I sort of got bored from (since this performance wasn't fully staged ), but overall, it's got a good story.  I hope this project really gets off the ground and becomes fully staged sometime soon.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 19, 2007)

holy god I havent heard that name in sooooooooo long * goes to check it out*


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 19, 2007)

Did a Youtube search for it afterAnders' comment, and damn, that music is pretty good. Kinda reminds me of Avenue Q.


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 14, 2008)

This looks so awesome. Furreality really strikes a chord with me.


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 14, 2008)

God YES!
"Yiff!" I had found about it a few months ago, and was surprised that not many people had heard of it also.

I must say, gotta love Jade xD
My favorite songs have to be "Mr. Fussy", "Wolves in the Forest", and "Checking Out"


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, that looks neat.  I got a chuckle out of several parts.  I don't care for where some places it went (I think it's really immature he  ran away from his mom, especially considering the dire straights he's in), but I loved how they handled the internet parts especially.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

i just finished watching the whole second screening on their website just now, and remembered there was a thread on it. 

I have to say, the whole thing was incredibly entertaining with a twist near the end that i didn't even expect. 

Without having been through 99% of what the dude went through (IM RP, 'Initiation', Con, etc etc) i was laughing pretty much the whole way. Didn't however learn anything i didn't already know about the fandom, but regardless, it was an entertaining watch the entire time. It sucks on their website they made a point not to post the more riskier stuff so therefore i had to catch up with the storyline when those chunks are missing, but it keeps you inline with what went on with subsequent scenes anyways. 

i think what i find commendable, was what the musical was willing to go through in terms of subject matter and even spoken dialogue. Theres a bit of hardcore cursing in there and some really objectional content and references, but everyone was professional and maintained. It was pretty interesting. 


Im not really into musicals, but even i can recommend a watch through if your looking for a short stint of entertainment.

Not to post a mini review or anything based on an incomplete screening. Im done now. Sorry i revived the post, but i didn't feel like making a new one.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Of all the furry words they could've used to name this thing...


----------



## Magica (Feb 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> Of all the furry words they could've used to name this thing...



Yeah. The name of it puts me off from wanting to see it, unfortunately.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 4, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> ChillCoyotl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, thats also one of the main subject matter points. 

Bare in mind, its 6 people standing in front of little metal podium things singing with some light acting behind it, nothing ever gets visualy graphic here. But its got some great dialogue and lines within the music that sell everything. 

Just dont view it at work, while except for audio its pretty SFW, however, the name of the website "yiff.org.uk" may sound some alarms in the logs.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 4, 2008)

Its quite good, actually Tim Saward the creator was interviewed on Clawcast recently. 

The title "Yiff!" is more of a joke title it seems, seeing as the term these days can't be taken seriously


----------



## ADF (Feb 4, 2008)

No one creating a play intended for a general audience should have a scene were they act out a net sex orgasm :lol:


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 4, 2008)

Tavish said:
			
		

> Its quite good, actually Tim Saward the creator was interviewed on Clawcast recently.
> 
> The title "Yiff!" is more of a joke title it seems, seeing as the term these days can't be taken seriously



yeah that interview was where i first learned about it. But because i listen to clawcast at work, i couldn't very well watch what he had there 
i also LOVE the posters and advertisements on their site, their so.. different. 



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> No one creating a play intended for a general audience should have a scene were they act out a net sex orgasm :lol:


How very true, also dont forget, Scritching gone very... very wrong


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 5, 2008)

I've seen it on youtube its was k for one minute but then I just got bored with it I was expecting it all to be staged with acting at first even though its a musical. I came across this advertisement at a London Fur meet

very dissapointing show but I still have the advertisements so I posted em up in my room for fun XP


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah, I think it'll be great! The music is well done, and I'm exited to see the full stage production (I hope it makes it that far!)


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Apr 2, 2008)

Why see a performance when you can get rofls right here, on teh interbuttz. :lol:


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 2, 2008)

Somehow, I see the play consisting of nothing but drama, actors pretending to be pathetic butthurt furries, and someone eventually committing suicide.

It sounds like a really bad soap opera, except everyone's a fag and they're all dragons with x-ray vision and shit.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

to each their own, I suppose. *shrugs*


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 2, 2008)

AlexInsane, maybe you should read the outline first :roll:

Sounds fair to me, could be good, could be bad, we'll see


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, if it's being compared to Avenue Q, I'll have to check it out later when I get the chance. I've seen the name around but never stopped to learn about it.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't watched it myself, but the guys at Clawcast talked about it on a couple of episodes (one of 'em called it "a resounding not-failure", which has since been put on the musical's website), and even interviewed one of the guys behind the musical.  Sounds like it's very much not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 2, 2008)

Yiff is still a terrible name


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Apr 3, 2008)

What amused me most about it, is that the UK furry community at the moment is being watched by various journalists for magazines and Tv shows/documentaries. 

Apparently a couple of journalists went to see the show, when the end of the show came they sat around in the theatre hoping that some furs would come over to them for interviews. :lol: I dont know whether they got any response but sitting around and expecting people to sit down for a chat about their fetishes, I doubt it would be likely.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 3, 2008)

IS it supposed to be comical though? I could see how Yiff would be an appropriate title if it was comedic. If meant to be serious, or a drama thing... then, ya, it does kinda suck.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Apr 3, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> IS it supposed to be comical though? I could see how Yiff would be an appropriate title if it was comedic. If meant to be serious, or a drama thing... then, ya, it does kinda suck.



I think from a furs point of view, its supposed to be comical because they'll be able to relate to most of the scenes. For example imagine a couple of stand-ups, trying to reinact a naughty roleplay over Msn/muck involving a subby fox and dom dragon - You get the idea.

For non-furs viewing the show, I think Yiff! is suppose to show the realities of the everyday life, of a stereotypical furry. Jerking off over furry pr0n, Rp'ing on messengers, being a sexual deviant.. etc etc.

Personally, I think its pretty lame. I haven't seen it, and wont be wasting my time on it.


----------



## Kajy (Apr 3, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Yiff is still a terrible name


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

I saw parts of it, I'm not impressed, being a fan of musicals this lacks a lot of stuff, and I dunno, it just looks and sounds bad...  Ugh, it's like the biggest furry stereotype ever...  I sometimes wonder if it's run by /b/-tards trying to make fun of furries....


----------

